# Standing Tall



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Sillypup face



























Thanks for looking!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

WOW.....gorgeous!!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Love the black/white pic


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great photos!!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you everyone! Trent is an easy (and fun!) dog to take pictures of


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Handsome Trent! A Supermodel!!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow Great pics! Hot dog. Jasira wants to know his facebook contact. /grins


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Tessagirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, he's gorgeous!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks!! I'm incredibly fond of him, too


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

He looks so huggable! I love his big blocky head and those sweet, adoring eyes.


----------



## Nique1370 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Great shots! <3 Trent


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

what a masculine and handsome dude!!

love headshot!!:thumbup:


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Very good looking dog..nice pics...good job


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate all the kind comments! Although Trent moreso than I... I've taken to calling him my "bitch headed dog", so he'll want that ego boost


----------

